# Ranch Dressing



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a big fan of ranch dressing. Recently my uncle shared his recipe with me. I had it for a few months and finally tried it. It is amazing I wish I had tried it much sooner. Enjoy.

1 cup buttermilk
1 cup real mayonnaise
1 teaspoon onion salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes

Mix and let set in refrigerator for at least 30 minutes before use to allow spices to do their things. Enjoy. 

I mixed mine in a mixer bottle and shake it good each time before I use is. 

One change I made was with the onion salt. I decided instead of buying onion salt I would just buy onion powder which can be used more often than onion salt would be in my home, and split the amount in the recipe to the following. 

1 cup buttermilk
1 cup real mayonnaise
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes

This is quick, easy and without any of the junk you get in the store bought version. Hope you like it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds good, I love home made salad dressings, we usually make vinaigrettes so this might be a nice change. Just have to use home made mayo as well


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Big problem with this recipe. I am currently working to lose weight. I am down 50 lbs since Sept. Since I made this recipe my vegetable intake has increase a lot. Sadly every one of those healthy veggies I have eaten has been covered in home made Ranch dressing. So be warned it is so good you will want to eat it on everything and it can cause unplanned weight increase.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

My mom used to make ranch dressing so watered down with skim milk, I had no idea salad dressing actually came in thicker versions until I met my first restaurant salad bar.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

I got the following recipe from Mrs. Tightwad and we use it all the time. 

DRY MIX - To use, mix one tablespoon dry mix to 1 cup mayonnaise and 1 cup buttermilk. 

7 saltine crackers
1 cup dry parsley flakes, measured first, then finely crumbled
1/4 cup dry minced onion
1 tablespoon dry dill weed
1 1/2 tablespoons salt
3 1/2 tablespoons onion powder
3 1/2 tablespoons garlic powder

Whiz crackers in a blender on high speed until finely pulverized. Add remaining ingredients, and pulverize everything almost to a powder. This can be stored in a covered container for up to a year without losing flavor. The dry powdered mix does not need refrigeration (but the prepared dressing does).

TO MAKE RANCH DRESSING
Mix well one tablespoon dry mix to 1 cup mayonnaise and 1 cup buttermilk. Refrigerate. For best flavor, prepare the dressing at least two hours before using.

LOW FAT, LOW CALORIE VERSION
For a rich tasting and delicious low calorie and low fat dressing, use 1 cup Kraft Mayo (Fat Free Mayonnaise Dressing), and 1 cup Lowfat Buttermilk. This translates to only 8 1/2 calories each tablespoon serving.

Don't have buttermilk then use 1 cup milk + 1 tablespoon lemon juice or vinegar (let stand 5 -10 minutes before using) or 1/2 plain yogurt + 1/2 milk. If you want to use it for dip then try 1 cup plain yogurt (thicker) or 1 cup sour cream

I have also heard you can use 1 cup milk and 1 1/2 teaspoon of cream of tarter but I have not tried this so I can comment on the texture or taste. All the others I have used.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

"Heinz"57
1 part ketchup.
1.5 parts mustard.
Frenches Worcestershire sauce. 
a dab of red pepper.
a dab of sugar.
a dab of onion powder.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

Magus said:


> "Heinz"57
> 1 part ketchup.
> 1.5 parts mustard.
> Frenches Worcestershire sauce.
> ...


How is that ranch dressing?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Newbie007 said:


> How is that ranch dressing?


Since when does Magus stay on topic?!


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Since when does Magus stay on topic?!


What's a topic?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I love ranch dressing! We used to always make the homemade "Hidden Valley" packs while I was growing up. It is SO expensive at the store, but I can't pass it up. I might be an addict...?

It's funny and so interesting how the discussions here can lead to other things, but we usually come back on task in short order. I have missed commenting on the issues these last 2 weeks (medical problems), but am back to partake! LOL 

Love this forum.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

memrymaker said:


> I love ranch dressing! We used to always make the homemade "Hidden Valley" packs while I was growing up. It is SO expensive at the store, but I can't pass it up. I might be an addict...?
> 
> It's funny and so interesting how the discussions here can lead to other things, but we usually come back on task in short order. I have missed commenting on the issues these last 2 weeks (medical problems), but am back to partake! LOL
> 
> Love this forum.


I love Hidden Valley too. My mom can eat the cheap stuff from Dollar Tree but I'll gag!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Newbie007 said:


> How is that ranch dressing?


It's NOT silly ass, its Heinz 57.


----------

